# '80s JD 130 - Where's The Brake Pedal Spring Go?



## bananamber (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm fixing up my old JD 130. I don't have a service manual so I'm winging all the repairs with parts diagrams. I can't figure out where the extension spring goes that holds the brake pedal in the upward position. One end hooks into a hole on a U-shaped piece of the brake linkage, but I can't figure out where it goes on the frame. Parts diagram is of no help.

I can hook the spring onto the steering support brace, but it rubs against it, so I would assume that's not right.

Anyone got a JD 130 or 160 and can take a glance for me? Perhaps info from a service manual? Much appreciated!


----------

